# looking for subs for 08-09 year indianapolis indiana area



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

we will be starting are hiring process here as soon as possible so we can get routes planned and sites covered. i know this is a little early.
we offer top pay for experince. 
pm me for more info or contact us thru email on website. 
or my personal email [email protected]

http://circlecitysnowandice.com/index.html


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

*tt*

bump it up


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

ttt again and again


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

back to the top.. feel free to email and leave me ur number ill call ya back asap.

payton


----------

